# A brief complaint about hypocrites



## cradledrapture (Jun 21, 2006)

I dunno bout the rest of you, but when two immuture people both make the same mistake, it really douses the fun of a forum when one guy gets punished while the other gets off scott-free. Im just voicing an opinion, but its a valid one. Im sure this thread will be erased since everyone here is censorship happy, but if it is left here, Im appreciative that I at least get to say my peace. I want people to all get along, but it cant be done when there is bias in the leadership. I respectfully plead with all of you to seriously think things through before you go off assuming people are feeling or thinking in a certain manner. Online emotions cannot be properly viewed. As a result many misinterpretations will occur. As was noted earlier there was a massive dispute between two parties. Both parties were incorrect in how they handled themselves. One party had an idea he wanted to share. With the sharing of that idea he opened a huge can of worms. The other party did not like the first party's idea and was simply expressing his view and how he saw the idea. The first party assumed this alternate view was an attack on his view. And he expressed as much in a rather assumptive letter involving accusations, assumptions, and insults. As can be seen this is extremely rude. The second party of course promptly replied with rude statements of his own. thus it degenerated into a battle before the thread actually accomplished anything. The first party was never punished...the second party was, and rather severely for an offense he did not instigate. In the future I would ask all of you to avoid taking contrary opinions personally. This forum is all about having differing opinions and being able to share them without reprisal. At least that was what I had been told by many people here two years ago when I was on under a similar name. I hope that this event teaches everyone to just get along and avoid the drama. And "A brief complaint" threads are also rude. So...please avoid them in the future. As the forum leaders mentioned...all complaints shoudl go to them and not the forum. Anything else should be unacceptable. Peace, love, outtie.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jun 21, 2006)

You might want to check out Circus Maximus, where many EN Worlders hang out, but the moderation is rather looser.


----------



## cradledrapture (Jun 21, 2006)

Where is that, Ive never heard of it. Does it exist or is this some funny ha ha.  
Light moderators...that would rock. I get so tired of censorship of ideas and opinions.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/circvs/forum.php

Morrus created it months ago. You'll recognize many EN Worlders over there.


----------



## Lorehead (Jun 21, 2006)

> And "A brief complaint" threads are also rude. So...please avoid them in the future.



Such a gem deserves an extra point to your score.  Here you go.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jun 21, 2006)

cradledrapture said:
			
		

> Im sure this thread will be erased since everyone here is censorship happy, but if it is left here, Im appreciative that I at least get to say my peace.



It'll also get deleted/moved, because "House Rules" is the wrong forum for this...


			
				cradledrapture said:
			
		

> In the future I would ask all of you to avoid taking contrary opinions personally. This forum is all about having differing opinions and being able to share them without reprisal.



I think the more experienced posters have learned this in their years on the web, but it's nice to reiterate it  (no offense meant)


			
				cradledrapture said:
			
		

> (...) under a similar name. I hope that this event teaches everyone to just get along and avoid the drama. And "A brief complaint" threads are also rude.



So far your post was completely understandable... but this confuses me... self-irony?
You changed your name and don't post under your original account, why?
You make such a thread and say that "brief complaint" threads are rude? *is confused*


----------



## Crothian (Jun 21, 2006)

So, what brought this on?  You obviously have a big complaint about something, I just don't know what it is.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jun 21, 2006)

You really shouldn't have posted this.  Now you won't get to respond to my comments on your epic monsters thread.


----------



## SpiralBound (Jun 21, 2006)

I didn't happen to see the thread that Cradledrapture is refering to, so I can't speak of how just or injust and moderators actions may or may not have been.  However, I can comment on a few other things that were mentioned...

"censorship happy"???  Huh???  I've been a regular member for quite some time now, and was a lurker here for a couple of years before that.  To say that Enworld is censorship happy is tantamount to claiming that the TV personality Mr. Rogers is an anarchist meglomaniac neo-nazi headbanger!   I've seen such a breadth of discussion here that it's quite refreshing.  In fact, the only rules that I've seen enforced are the ones about no swearing, no outright lewd, disgusting or deliberately offensive or slanderous behaviour.  Basically, be civil and mature.  Surely this can't be THAT hard to maintain.  Several thousand visitors do it here every day...

Secondly, I don't know if you did this deliberately as a "joke" or not, but... you kinda ridiculed yourself with the very existance of your post.  You make a post entitled,"A brief complaint about hypocrites", then our talk about this other thread where supposedly the moderators were acting like hypocrites by punishing one person and not the other.  Okay, I'm with you so far.  As I said, I don't know any of the particulars of the thread you're talking about so perhaps it did occur as you outline, and if so then I agree with you.

However, then you say, "This forum is all about having differing opinions and being able to share them without reprisal.".  Sure, I don't know if this is an actual officially stated intent for this forum, but I'll accept it as a working definition at least.

But THEN you say this, which either ruins your credibility or makes you a master of super-subtle dry humour: "I hope that this event teaches everyone to just get along and avoid the drama. And "A brief complaint" threads are also rude. So...please avoid them in the future. As the forum leaders mentioned...all complaints shoudl go to them and not the forum. Anything else should be unacceptable."

If we are to take this statement at face value then you are:

1) committing your own crime with the title and intent of your post.

2) contradicting your whole 'everyone should be able to share their opinions without reprisal' comment by saying that complaints shouldn't be aired publically as they are "unacceptable".  Aren't complaints opinions?

3) displaying yourself to be one of those dreaded hypocrites by committing acts 1 and 2, thereby making yourself one of the very same people that your entire post is supposed to be condemning!

Please, please tell me that you did this intentionally as some form of cryptic, irony-based, dark humour.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 21, 2006)

cradledrapture, you were asked in the original thread to take any dispute over Moderatorial actions to a private email conversation with the moderator involved.  You acknowledged this in the thread, you've referred to that policy in this post, so this post is a deliberate flouting of a rule that you're well aware of.

Banned 3 days.

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------

